# Weed-N-Feed dry pellets on my lawn?



## R32brewbee (Jan 6, 2008)

I've done a few searches but can't find reference to this. I'm a newbie and have quite a bit of yard that is new and full of weeds (maybe 50% grass). My neighbors all have beautiful weed free lawns. Without spending $$$$ big money on a lawn service or re-seeding, may I use a dry pellet wee-n-feed on my lawn? I have one hive in the back corner of my lawn. I live somewhat in the country (with a few close neighbors), but certainly don't want to harm my bees. My lawn look awful compared to my neighbors though. I've used this weed-n-feed with great success at other lawns and other homes.

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The bees will appreciate the weeds more than that green desert that people call a lawn. Dandelions are your first nectar source in the spring for most places. Also, for most places, pre-emergent weed killers and fertilizer don't need to go down at the same time. Pre-emerge goes down before green up, fertilizer after green up. Our local radio garden expert hates weed and feed products for that reason. Ok, I know you weren't asking for any of that


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Which is more important? Your bees or comparing lawns?

Simple question not very complex answers.

I have some nice looking hayfields that I have never used a lick of herbicide on because if you plant them right and manage them correctly you'll have nothing more than a minor weed issue.

I keep a nice lawn at my house too. No chemicals...all natural. I landscape, add some more plants and rocks and mulch and slowly decrease the amount of lawn, which, when mowed looks great, but has weeds in it.


----------



## John Gesner (Dec 17, 2005)

Cutting your grass at the proper height will actually control weeds without the use of chemicals. Cutting your grass too short encourages weeds that grow faster than the blades of grass and crowd it out. Set your deck to 2 1/2 inches year round. Never cut more than 1/8 the length of your grass (harder to do in the spring when the grass is growing faster).

I have a beautiful lawn. I don't use fertilizers, herbicides or insecticides. I never bag my grass and rarely water.

Who cares what others think of your lawn?


----------



## MichelinMan (Feb 18, 2008)

We have become a society that values looks over anything else. Whether you use a chemical weed and feed or an all natural organic earth friendly product, you are still perpetuating a very basic and major problem... And that is that too many, nay most people would rather have a nice green weed/pest free lawn than a cleaner healthier earth. So our kids get cancer from playing on the lawn? Who cares!! The lawn looks great! 

The Earth is finally rebelling. So many ecosystems are disappearing or becoming so mutated and polluted in the name of progress. Why just last week our government had to pass a law that says it's OK to use a clothes line to dry your clothes. Imagine! Clothe lines were outlawed in favor of dryers because they made back yards look bad. Well we will all pay for that kind of attitude. To some degree we are all guilty. I'm sorry. I don't mean to pontificate. But this topic is too important to not respond.

PLEASE: If you don't like the weeds then do what we used to do when I was a kid. Take 'em out by hand. But better yet, enjoy them. Marvel at them as your bees feed on the flowers. And you'll save money on fertilizer, save time on mowing and save water on watering.

MM


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

John Gesner said:


> I never bag my grass and rarely water



great tips for lawn care... the non watering may work up north... not so much in the warmer states of the south.


----------



## MollySue'sHoney (Apr 10, 2008)

I wish I could remember the quote, but Samuel Clemens, aka Mark Twain, commented when in Europe he was growing tired of their manicured lawns and longed to get back home where yards were composed of a variety of vegetation.


----------



## xen (Jun 12, 2003)

*Lawns and bess*

I understand what you are dealing with. I work for the town parks and recreation dept. and find myself caught between having manicured playing fields and keeping bees. I do find myself shutting off the spreader at clover patches and pausing on the mower to let bees do their work. However when they tell me to cut down the Japaneese bamboo coming through the outfield fence I do, only to have it come back twice as strong just in time for the fall knotweed flow. Fortunately there are enough crappy looking fields full of junk that bees love so that our lush green baseball and football fields are not a major loss to bees. We also try to use a less harsh Ipm program. The best defense against weeds is a healthy lawn. Cutting higher is an option crabgrass grows low and needs sun it also is a shallow weed water less frequently but for a longer period of time so the grass root system will grow.You might want to consider starting over in the fall if the lawn is so bad and bothers you that much.At least overseed, the thick grass will choke out weeds on it's own.You must be putting down postemergent crabgrass control which is less effective than using a preemergent when the soil temp. is around 50 in the early spring.I would call the fertilizer company and ask them depends what chemical is being used.


----------

